# Felt Speed 30 or Trek 7.6 FX ???



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok I'm 50 years old, 75 lbs overweight, and out of shape. I have an old comfort bike that I've ridden off and on over the years. I started riding more regular last fall and now have the urge to get something new. I will never race and don't want to get caught up in any group rides that become even remotely competitive. My main goal is to get a comfortable bike that may help me shed some weight. 

I've looked at flat bar road bikes (AKA performance hybrids or fitness bikes) and standard road bikes. After riding several of each, I feel much more comfortable on a flat bar bike at this time.

I've narrowed my choice down to a Felt Speed 30 and Trek 7.6 FX. None of my local dealers stock either bike, but I've been able to ride the next model down from each company. I'm really torn between the 2 bikes and suspect I'd be happy with either bike. The Trek is about $150 more than the Felt. Here are the pros and cons of each as I see it:

Trek
1. I've read numerous positive comments on how well Trek honors their warranty claims including failures on Bontrager wheels. The Trek's Bontrager wheels come with a 5 year warranty and at 230 lbs, I may need that warranty.
2. Trek has a new feature for 2009 called "IsoZone monostay" which may improve the ride. I'm not sure how well this feature works as I've never seen or ridden one.
3. Comes with clipless pedals; Felt comes with platform pedals.

Felt
1. The Felt seemed to feel much better to me. The lower level Felt Speed 50 that I rode was the most inexpensive bike I've ridden and actually felt better to me than anything else I tested. Something about the Felt just seemed perfect to me and my gut feeling said "this is the bike for me". I went back and rode the Trek after I rode the Felt and it just does not give me that same "perfect" feeling. 
2. I like the color of the Felt better. 
3. Felt has Mavic wheels. I asked the Felt dealer about the warranty on the wheels and the dealer basically said "well nobody really warrantys their wheels". I got the feeling that I'd be on my own if I had wheel failure on the Felt. Again, at 230 lbs, I may need a wheel warranty.
4. Felt has the rear brake cable routed internally through the frame which seems like it would cause fewer scratches when using a bike rack.

Both dealers treated me very well but the Felt dealer is fairly new and small. I have a small concern that the Felt dealer could easily become a victim of our declining economy.

Componetry is similar on both bikes. The Felt has a better RD, but I think the Trek has a better Crank.

I've found and read numerous reviews on the Trek and most people are very satisfied with the Trek FX bikes. The most common negative comment on the Treks is that the price is high when you consider the components supplied.

I've not been able to find any reviews or comments on the Felt Speed series bikes.

So the Felt is $150 cheaper and I like it better. My main sticking point is I feel Trek may provide better warranty and that my Trek dealer will always be here.

Does anyone have an opinion on either bike or additional reasons as to why I should consider one over that other?


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

Get the Felt. You can always take the Felt to the Trek store if the Felt store goes under. They'll work on it just the same, they just might charge a bit more, do a bit less free service, etc.

The Felt definitely sounds like the bike for you. You LIKE it! And for 150 less, you can get some clipless pedals (SPD is like $40) and some shoes ($70-110), and come out at the same price as the Trek!

Mavic wheels are pretty close to indestructible. If you break anything, it'll just be a spoke usually - you wouldn't have to get a new wheel, you'd just have to give the wheel to the shop while they ordered and installed a new spoke.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

*+1*



estone2 said:


> Get the Felt. You can always take the Felt to the Trek store if the Felt store goes under. They'll work on it just the same, they just might charge a bit more, do a bit less free service, etc.
> 
> The Felt definitely sounds like the bike for you. You LIKE it! And for 150 less, you can get some clipless pedals (SPD is like $40) and some shoes ($70-110), and come out at the same price as the Trek!
> 
> Mavic wheels are pretty close to indestructible. If you break anything, it'll just be a spoke usually - you wouldn't have to get a new wheel, you'd just have to give the wheel to the shop while they ordered and installed a new spoke.


I agree on all points. All indications are that the Felt fits better (most important), thus you're more comfortable on it. Additionally, maybe the reason people hear about the 5 year warranty on the Bonty's is because they break more. Warranties are great, but #1 - you pay for them (may be why the Trek costs more) and #2 - I'd much prefer that the product not break so I can ride!  

Not being critical, but IMO you're doing too much 'what ifing' (what if... it breaks/ what if... the bike shop closes). So just stop and go buy the Felt. :thumbsup:


----------



## Slim Chance (Feb 8, 2005)

No pun intended, but go with your gut and get the Felt. A lot of the reason we ride has to do with the way it makes us feel. You will probably ride more (and therefore lose more weight) if you really like the bike. Mavic been around a long time and if you treat the wheels right, they will be fine. When riding, remember to take your weight off the bike by rising up before hitting a bump or pothole. You should also regularly check the wheels and spokes to prevent failure before it happens. 

Lots of people on this board have lost 10s of pounds by riding and you can, too. Start slowly and build up, but be careful, it’s addicting.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

Slim Chance said:


> Start slowly and build up, but be careful, it’s addicting.


I had a big problem with that last year - right around 50 lbs by now including plenty of boring trainer sessions over the winter... Glad spring's finally (almost) here.

Buy the Felt. I have a Trek and I really like it, but this is why you should buy the Felt: _"I went back and rode the Trek after I rode the Felt and it just does not give me that same "perfect" feeling." _ Case closed.  

Lots of clipless pedals to choose from and they're not necessarily expensive. Ask the dealer if they'd change them out when you buy the bike, maybe they'll give you a couple bucks off since the Felt's platform pedals they take off would be new.


----------

